# Outta my mind



## Guest (Sep 22, 2012)

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=I1Czsw7OPUI

I'm out of my fucking mind, G-G-golly, oh my
I was doing fine, once upon a time
Then my brain left and it didn't say bye
Don't look at me wrong; I'm out of my mind
Like Nostradamus and da Vinci combined
So paranoid of espionage, I'm watching my doors and checking my blinds
My brain is on vacation, they telling me
And I'm bi-polar to the severity
And I need medication, apparently
And some electrocompulsive therapy
I am a rebel but yes I'm so militant
Still I'm eligible for disabilities
I am psychotic but there is no remedy
This is not figurative, this is literally
If these ****** go dumb, I go to the mental facility
See, man I'm so out there, I slap fives with E.T
I don't need a feature, they don't wanna ? when I'm on this beat
If you feel the same as me, then you gotta agree



​


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2012)

Whoever voted this down is gay~


----------



## BenElger (Feb 8, 2012)

FrankOcean said:


> Whoever voted this down is gay~


What's wrong with being gay?


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2012)

Elger said:


> What's wrong with being gay?


I love jesus, our holy father and christ.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2012)

FrankOcean said:


> I love jesus, our holy father and christ.


Just kidding, there's nothing wrong. Just an expression.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Electrocompulsive therapy?


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2012)

Jesus loves you.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2012)

Jesus loves you.


----------



## mynamewasGarjon (Jan 20, 2012)

whats with all the jesus loves you postings? is that some kind of censor? if so it's pretty hilarious


----------

